# A whole lotta questions! newbie!



## akshay317 (Feb 17, 2007)

hey my name is akshay,im newbie.im from india-bombay.i have a few questions to ask all of you about ninjitsu please help me out here!

Ok first the background.i havent started any lessons in ninjitsu so far so am just looking out for some info before i can begin.i used to be a brown belt in karatte up until 6th grade then due to some messed up circumstances my princpal had to toss our karatte class out of our school.im 21 now havent practiced any karate for the past nine years.i was really good at it.it helped boost my confidence and self-esteem.after i left i get pretty much bored by everything.

1.im really looking forward to increasing my self-esteem,self-repect and confidence again-will ninjitsu help?

2.as i stay in india i doubt ill find any bujinkin dojos here.i searched the net i couldnt find anything can you guys help me find one!i know i know you dont stay in india but can i get a site where i might find some good schools?

3.as a beginner what should i expect form the initial classes?

4.i used to be really thin and slim and now things have changed im a little over weight and have a ponch-bloody TV argggggggggg!how much does this affect me?

5.what else do i "need" to know?

id really appreciate some input..thanks in advance.

ciao!


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 17, 2007)

akshay317 said:


> 1.im really looking forward to increasing my self-esteem,self-repect and confidence again-will ninjitsu help?



Yes and no. Anything where you can see your progress can help. But sometimes you may be frustrated with your progress.



akshay317 said:


> 2.as i stay in india i doubt ill find any bujinkin dojos here.i searched the net i couldnt find anything can you guys help me find one!i know i know you dont stay in india but can i get a site where i might find some good schools?



I think there is something somewhere. But since it is such big country, it is hard to tell if what I heard is anywhere near where you are.



akshay317 said:


> 3.as a beginner what should i expect form the initial classes?



Depends. Expect to suddenly realize the feet and hands you have used all your life sometimes don't follow your directions as much as you thought. 



akshay317 said:


> 4.i used to be really thin and slim and now things have changed im a little over weight and have a ponch-bloody TV argggggggggg!how much does this affect me?



It is not good, but it won't stop you.



akshay317 said:


> 5.what else do i "need" to know?



Avoid anyone claiming to teach Koga, Fuma ryu or won't put you in contact with who they say taught them. There are a lot of fakes out there claiming to teach ninjutsu. Best to post what you know about them here and let us tell you if they have a link to Japan or are probably fake.


----------



## saru1968 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sure there is a chap either stationed in India whom is in the armed forces that trains in some form over on MAP, he is periodically on so i will send him a message and find out what i can.


----------



## akshay317 (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah i found out about that guy from the army im not sure if he's authenic tough,seems to be but still!.by the way i had a a few more questions i found out a bit of info from wiki about ninjitsu.

   they say there are about 18 disciplines in ninjitsu is it true that all of them are taught to us or do they omit most of the stuff like water training,explosives,horse training,disguise and animal morphing(this sounds a bit too idiotic for todays world)?has anyone of you recieved formal training in "all" of these?im just curious because i want to learn it completely with every detail covered.

thanks for your help don and saru.

by the way saru is that dude from the army on this forum i would very much like to chat up with him.

hope to get more response.

ciao.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2007)

I have looked on the internet and have been unable to find any legitimate schools.  That does not mean they are not there but that they do not have websites.  Look for dojos with affiliation with the Bujinkan, Genbukan or Jinekan.  As Don said stay away from anything with Koga, Fuma Ryu in the name.  Good luck.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 18, 2007)

akshay317 said:


> they say there are about 18 disciplines in ninjitsu is it true that all of them are taught to us or do they omit most of the stuff like water training,explosives,horse training,disguise and animal morphing(this sounds a bit too idiotic for todays world)?has anyone of you recieved formal training in "all" of these?



I think that is what they learned in the past. I do know some of the stuff has been taught to a few people at the highest level. But I do not know if all of it is and am not in a position to know. I think things involving horses was dropped, but don't take that for anything more than my speculation.

Most people only learn taijutsu and various weapons. Some people seem to know some stuff about swimming. You are most likely to get instruction only in taijutsu and weapons. If you do not have a reason for learning how to sneak around in the dark, or if your teacher does not, then you probably will never learn how to.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello Akshay317,

dont trouble yourself with your weight, I gained 10 Kilo in the last 12 years, does not look very much but it is only sitting on my belly and back. My legs are very thin. I did and still do trouble myself a little bit(see my posts in Meet and Greet) but today I went to a new Sportschool in the Netherlands. Normally I feel not very well in a sportschool when I see the other thin people but today I didnt care. Actually I was very proud of myself and gues what, my condition was not so bad as I thought after all!!:ultracool 

If I can do it, than you can do it too!! 

Training because you would like to get more self-esteem, yes this is and was, years ago, also my reason. It worked with me and thinking and working towards my goal (which is training ninjutsu again in 2 -3 Months) is giving me back some self-esteem and is making me proud. It is not an easy way but it is a way with much inner-pleasure each time you get a step further. (which is, again, more self-esteem by each step.  )

I have some friends living in Bombay and they travel through whole India for business, I can ask them if they know somebody who is teaching Ninjutsu and what kind.


Warm regards,
Barbara


----------



## akshay317 (Feb 18, 2007)

hey barbara thanks for the input on the weight thingie i do gym as well so ill be getting my self into shape before i start the classes,that is in the month april.it would be really helpful if you could get some more info as to where ill be able to find an authentic class in bombay.if you could do so id be much delighted!how long has it been since you first started out what did you mainly progress in?

i owe you one!


----------



## saru1968 (Feb 18, 2007)

The guys does not have an account here as far as i know.

He has an account on MAP....

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/

jibranwkhan

 Last Activity: 13-Feb-2007 12:06 PM 
Offline 


but as you can see has not been online for a few days, i suggest joining up and sending his a 'private message'

I know no more about the dojo but it is listed as Bujinkan, but you can always check with us if you unsure when you have more information.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2007)

saru1968 said:


> The guys does not have an account here as far as i know.
> 
> He has an account on MAP....
> 
> ...


 
If I am correct Jibra Kahn was on another forum and was trying to learn Budo Taijutsu via distance learning.  So I am not sure if he can point you in the direction of a qualified Bujinkan teacher or not.  Good luck though.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello!!

I will ask him tomorrow, I am not sure if he can be of any help but he has got his eyes and ears through the whole country so maybe he has heard something.

I did not start yet, like you I have planned to start around April, but did meet a lot of people who are training in MA the last days and it is amazing: 12 years I did not train bujinkan ninjutsu and hardly heard anything about it and now that I am preparing to start again, I meet  different MA people almost by the hour. 

Warm regards
Barbara


----------



## saru1968 (Feb 18, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> If I am correct Jibra Kahn was on another forum and was trying to learn Budo Taijutsu via distance learning. So I am not sure if he can point you in the direction of a qualified Bujinkan teacher or not. Good luck though.


 

I'm not sure whether he has now found a dojo or not but he may have located ones that were too far for him to travel but may be closer for this chap.

can hurt to ask though can it.

Please note, there is NO way i was indicating that this chap should take HSC over in Dojo training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2007)

saru1968 said:


> I'm not sure whether he has now found a dojo or not but he may have located ones that were too far for him to travel but may be closer for this chap.
> 
> can hurt to ask though can it.
> 
> Please note, there is NO way i was indicating that this chap should take HSC over in Dojo training.


 
Hey no sweat I knew that you did not mean that.  I am sure there is someone doing Bujinkan in India I just need to find the right link to them.  So far what I have come up with has been pretty bad koga, etc.  We will find a Bujinkan group there some how.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is a link with someone who was or is a Shidoshi-Ho in Bangalore!  Look halfway down at his bio.

http://www.taichicollege.supanet.com/index9.html


----------



## akshay317 (Feb 19, 2007)

hmmm...i found two bujinkan dojos both are about 1500 kms away from my home.im mailing the guy brian suggested to ask him if he knows anyone in bombay who can teach.just one little thing whats koga?because theres a guy here who teaches all kinds of martial arts including ninjitsu and koga i dont know the later so i am pretty confused about him.but hes authentic,teaches military!just need to know if hes bujinkan trained.i know its a bit too cumpulsive of me to stress on bujinkan but i wouldnt want to train in anything i dont have knowledge about.i got to get my moneys worth as well dont you agree?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2007)

akshay317 said:


> hmmm...i found two bujinkan dojos both are about 1500 kms away from my home.im mailing the guy brian suggested to ask him if he knows anyone in bombay who can teach.just one little thing whats koga?because theres a guy here who teaches all kinds of martial arts including ninjitsu and koga i dont know the later so i am pretty confused about him.but hes authentic,teaches military!just need to know if hes bujinkan trained.i know its a bit too cumpulsive of me to stress on bujinkan but i wouldnt want to train in anything i dont have knowledge about.i got to get my moneys worth as well dont you agree?


 
Well Don could chime in here better than I but no one who has ever claimed Koga training has been able to prove that it was authentic.  In other words a lot of non trained people use that moniker.  Take it for what it is worth but I would look for someone in the Bujinkan in India.  Genbukan or Jinekan would be acceptable too but you probably have a better chance with the Bujinkan.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 19, 2007)

akshay317 said:


> just one little thing whats koga?because theres a guy here who teaches all kinds of martial arts including ninjitsu and koga i dont know the later so i am pretty confused about him.but hes authentic,teaches military!just need to know if hes bujinkan trained.


If he's teaching Koga, then he's neither authentic nor Bujinkan-trained.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 19, 2007)

akshay317 said:


> hmmm...i found two bujinkan dojos both are about 1500 kms away from my home.im mailing the guy brian suggested to ask him if he knows anyone in bombay who can teach.just one little thing whats koga?because theres a guy here who teaches all kinds of martial arts including ninjitsu and koga i dont know the later so i am pretty confused about him.but hes authentic,teaches military!just need to know if hes bujinkan trained.i know its a bit too cumpulsive of me to stress on bujinkan but i wouldnt want to train in anything i dont have knowledge about.i got to get my moneys worth as well dont you agree?


If he's claiming to teach any form of "koga ryu ninjutsu"... He's not authentic.  Look around this forum; there are plenty of threads that go into detail on the Koga ryu... and why nobody is legitimately teaching it today.

As an aside, just because someone teaches the military or law enforcement or super-secret squirrels, that doesn't mean they're legitimate.  Lots of the time, they're just someone who convinced an appropriately ranked person to give them a contract to teach.  Other times, they're someone who just happens to have members of the military or law enforcement or super-secret squirrels among their students.  And that's here in the US, where there are at least some checks and balances in the contracting.  In other countries -- and in some parts of the US -- it could just be someone who either paid the right person the right fee, or someone's "idiot martial artist cousin-in-law who needs a job to get the missus off my back."


----------



## goldstandard (Feb 20, 2007)

akshay317 said:


> hey my name is akshay,im newbie.im from india-bombay.i have a few questions to ask all of you about ninjitsu please help me out here!
> 
> Ok first the background.i havent started any lessons in ninjitsu so far so am just looking out for some info before i can begin.i used to be a brown belt in karatte up until 6th grade then due to some messed up circumstances my princpal had to toss our karatte class out of our school.im 21 now havent practiced any karate for the past nine years.i was really good at it.it helped boost my confidence and self-esteem.after i left i get pretty much bored by everything.
> 
> ...




re:"im really looking forward to increasing my self-esteem,self-repect and confidence again-will ninjitsu help?

martial arts are just one means to doing that. can ninjutsu help? sure but so can lots of other things.

re:"as a beginner what should i expect form the initial classes?"

I just earned my 9kyu in Bujinkan. you can expect to learn the basics:rolls(forward, backward, sideways); some  kyusho(strike points  on the body),  multiple ways to strike an individual  and block their attack, some wrist escapes, body escapes (for  if  someone has  you pinned down on the ground), some throws plus some other things

re:"what else do i "need" to know"?
just come ready to learn and ideally attend 2x weekly

Jim


----------

